# Sports Car ...?????



## CookieTT (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi everyone
Why oh why do people drive MPVs.....particularly Citroen Picasso and Vauxhall Zafiras
Truck cabs a la Hilux, Isuzu , Nevana, 'Animal' emblazoned,
Discovery's and Evoques
"............and Ford Sierras
AS IF ITS A BLOODY SPORTS CAR :lol: 
Get a sports car.....instead
Cookie TT


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, What's the problem did you get overtaken :lol: :lol: :wink: 
Many say the TT is not a Sports Car   
Hoggy.


----------



## CookieTT (Feb 24, 2012)

Don't be silly :lol: :lol: :lol: 
.....getting out of their dangerous driving manoeuvres.
TT slightly more sports coupe orientated than Zafiras et al.
[smiley=gossip.gif] 
CookieTT


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

It's usually way more fun driving a normal car like it's a sports car. Powerful cars make driving fast very easy, which takes away some of the challenge.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I often find bloated people get bloated vehicles and then try to get through small gaps to prove they are slim :roll: Either that or they just take up the whole road in an elephantine display of selfish resignation to their condition.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> they just take up the whole road in an elephantine display of selfish resignation to their condition.


Now that you live in *East* Cheshire you'll meet loads of them! That's just normal around here as we own the roads


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I see :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Well my SUV will leave pretty much all so called sports cars in the review mirror..
So, just what is the definition of a sports car? A MK1 TT? :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> Well my SUV will leave pretty much all so called sports cars in the review mirror..
> So, just what is the definition of a sports car? A MK1 TT? :lol:


And what's the point of an SUV if it never leaves the tarmac roads ?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

To out run people in "sports cars" of course!
It's a utility vehicle, hence the name. You throw all the crap in the rear and don't need to worry..


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Toshiba said:


> It's a utility vehicle, hence the name. You throw all the crap in the rear and don't need to worry..


Well that's a different way of describing the kids.


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

My L200 had 168 bhp and did 0-60 in 3 gallons :mrgreen:


----------

